# My NEW Upcoming Betta Spawn



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

I got a couple bettas from Island Pets yesterday and I'm planning on breeding them. Here's a couple pics:
HE'S A HALFMOON COPPER LACE

















Females tail was ripped when I got her, but she has good colouring (not in the pic) she's butterfly ish', red on the outter fins, the flash on the camera wipes it out. SHE'S A DOUBLE TAIL









I've started to slowly condition them, so far she REALLY likes him, she bars up everytime she see's him, he's just started to flare at her, so I have high hopes for this match.

Istead of BBS I will be feeding fairy shrimp (freshwater bbs). I will start conditioning probably next week and then see when they're ready to spawn, she looks bit young but there's eggs so it may be nice to have a little spawn instead of over 200 lol.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you feeding for conditioning?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

what about micro worms and vinegar eels for the fry? Have you hatched fairy shrimp before?


----------



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm using frozen BBS and frozen Blood worms, live fruit flies and hikari pellets.

I was using Daphna and microworms then bbs and hikari gold pellets once they would eat them while still using bbs.

I haven't hatched them before but I did some research and it's alot less hassle then BBS.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah i've heard they are good.... Let me know how they work out for you... So far my betta growth is really good on bbs.... They are looking 3 weeks old and they are only 2 and a half weeks....


----------



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

Yah mine grew really good until the 1.5 month mark. Then they just stopped, their colors changed though. I'm hoping to do an all LIVE diet this time round after speaking to alot of breeders.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have a grindial worm culture?


----------



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope, it's hard to find them! I've been looking everywhere online and have yet to find a decent shipping price.


----------



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

Update:

During the conditioning period my female is VERY aggressive and is scaring the male. The male was flaring at her for the most of the time, then all the sudden she flared at him and now he's scared of her!?!?!? He backs away and hides in the corner ?

I'm not really sure how to deal with this, does this mean the female is too aggressive for the submissive male? Or will he become aggressive once it's time to spawn? 

Hmm....


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

So you put them togeather? or just showed them to each other? 

Was the male building a bubble nest? 

You can train a male to be more agressive.

I use a blue soap stone dolphin to get him to flare and chase it away. Works wonders.... Anything betta fish size and shape will work Paper cut out of a betta.... etc... Makes them feel stronger and more brave when they scare away other fish... Amps up their Agression... It's how they use to train them to "fight"


----------



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

I put their jars together for 10 minutes after every feeding and he got scared. I will have to try a mirror to the glass, I did this for a few times and let him win. Maybe the female is crazy and no one likes a crazy lol.

He was building a nest in his jar too, but that stopped.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I've got a really pretty female half moon ready to go she's not so BOLD and she's spawned about 3 and 1/2 weeks ago..... She's a deep violet colour with tiny amount of blue trim on her fins. You're welcome to try her if your female won't have him...


----------

